# Adding filter floss to AquaClear HOB?



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

I would run them both. I use generic pillow stuffing and Purigen in the AC I have. On my 20g shrimp tank I have: Prefilter, AC foam filter, Pillow stuffing, Biomedia, Purigen, and then another foam pad. Water is crystal clear!

Ben


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Yep, beneficial. It's a good time to stuff a couple of layers of floss in. Pretty decent media for nitrifying bacteria to grow on.

You can run both, but I'd let the filter floss get populated with up beneficial bacteria gunk a little bit first and then use the pre-filter. You don't want your beneficial bacteria to be concentrated mainly on the prefilter, but on the floss and tubings. So when you wash your pre-filter sponge once it clogs, you only remove a small-medium percentage of BB--you know what I mean? So you don't have to worry about accidentally killing off the cycle or starting a mini one. Just be cautious not to over-clean the filter and you'll be fine. 

Have a good one once things become established. Hope this helped.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

I tried purigen and I think I like adding the floss better. The purigen can be recharged by soaking it in bleach but you'll have that as added maintenance. For the floss you can simply wash it or replace it with a new one.


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

NeonFlux said:


> Yep, beneficial. It's a good time to stuff a couple of layers of floss in. Pretty decent media for nitrifying bacteria to grow on.
> 
> You can run both, but I'd let the filter floss get populated with up beneficial bacteria gunk a little bit first and then use the pre-filter. You don't want your beneficial bacteria to be concentrated mainly on the prefilter, but on the floss and tubings. So when you wash your pre-filter sponge once it clogs, you only remove a small-medium percentage of BB--you know what I mean? So you don't have to worry about accidentally killing off the cycle or starting a mini one. Just be cautious not to over-clean the filter and you'll be fine.
> 
> Have a good one once things become established. Hope this helped.


Tank has been up and running 6/20, it finished cycling on 7/5/ or so and already has some critters in it 

I made sure to wait and add the pre-filter foam until it cycled.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome! You're all set. 

By the way, actually you can run purigen along with filter floss. No problems with them together, but if you have a ton of plants in the tank already, I wouldn't really recommend it because purigen will suck up waste such as ammonia, nitrate; which plants love. So it depends.. if you got a rather low plant load with a lot of low tech plants or no plants at all, then some purigen would be beneficial, but if you have a heavy plant load in the tank, purigen would not be a good idea and would be a waste of money, in my opinion. Unless you have a huge tannin problem or have a issue with water clarity of some sort.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

NeonFlux said:


> Awesome! You're all set.
> 
> By the way, actually you can run purigen along with filter floss. No problems with them together, but if you have a ton of plants in the tank already, I wouldn't really recommend it because purigen will suck up waste such as ammonia, nitrate; which plants love. So it depends.. if you got a rather low plant load with a lot of low tech plants or no plants at all, then some purigen would be beneficial, but if you have a heavy plant load in the tank, purigen would not be a good idea and would be a waste of money, in my opinion. Unless you have a huge tannin problem or have a issue with water clarity of some sort.


 
May I respectfully suggest you get your facts straight about what Purigen does or does not do. It's effect on plant nutrient elements is minimal, and it does not 'suck up' ammonia & nitrates - it's simply a controlling factor in adsorbing undesirable wastes that would otherwise generate an excess of these toxic elements. It has significant other benefits beyond simply producing water clarity, and is most certainly not a waste of money in a well-planted tank.
IMO your information is not helpful for those wanting to test out Purigen use for themselves, and reap it's benefits.
I've been running Purigen 24/7 in my well-planted discus tanks for 5 years straight, and with it's use I'm able to maintain the high water quality & conditions needed to keep discus healthy & thriving, while having no adverse effect whatsoever on good plant development & growth while doing so.


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

NeonFlux said:


> Awesome! You're all set.
> 
> By the way, actually you can run purigen along with filter floss. No problems with them together, but if you have a ton of plants in the tank already, I wouldn't really recommend it because purigen will suck up waste such as ammonia, nitrate; which plants love. So it depends.. if you got a rather low plant load with a lot of low tech plants or no plants at all, then some purigen would be beneficial, but if you have a heavy plant load in the tank, purigen would not be a good idea and would be a waste of money, in my opinion. Unless you have a huge tannin problem or have a issue with water clarity of some sort.


Ah, good call I'll most likely skip the purigen then! I'd classify my setup as medium plant load maybe?

x 4 stems of Moneywort
x 1 Anubias Congensis
x 2 rocks covered in Java moss
x 1 driftwood covered in java moss
x 10-12 Dwarf sag
x 3 Alternanthera Reineckii
x 2 Rotalla Japan Red
x 4 Corksrew Vals
x 1 Marimo moss ball
x 7-10 Amazon frogbit

In a 10 gallon? Maybe best to skip the purigen?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

ebrammer252 said:


> Ah, good call I'll most likely skip the purigen then! I'd classify my setup as medium plant load maybe?
> 
> x 4 stems of Moneywort
> x 1 Anubias Congensis
> ...


 Please don't base a decision not to use Purigen on NeonFlux's inaccurate commentary. See my post # 7 above.
Purigen is an excellent product which can be used beneficially under any tank set-up & circumstances.


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

discuspaul said:


> Please don't base a decision not to use Purigen based on NeonFlux's inaccurate commentary. See my post # 7 above.
> Purigen is an excellent product which can be used beneficially under any tank set-up & circumstances.


Thank you for your response, I haven't read up on purigen at all, so I have/had no clue haha.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Whoa, okay, okay.. Paul... Fine.. it's not a waste of money then according to what you just said about how your planted tanks are still flourishing with Purigen used.. I didn't know that it had little effects on nutrient levels in a planted tank.. As a chemical media, I assume it's job is to only suck up as much waste as possible and quickly.. Looks like it's definitely waaay more than that.  I outta get some to use for myself.

Alright, look, ebrammer.. just listen to Paul... He's definitely got more knowledge and experience with Purigen than me, so blah.. Sorry, mate.. I should've done more research and study on Purigen before posting and trying to help you out..


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

NeonFlux:
I do know your advice was well-intentioned, and I apologize if I sounded too harsh - I did not mean to offend you. It's simply that it really bothers me to hear bad advice being given to newcomers to fish-keeping, and that advice being lapped up as gospel by the unsuspecting novices --- and nobody says anything to contradict, or correct, the giver of the poor information.

After over 50 year's experience fish-keeping, I just can't seem to stomach that stuff anymore... so I say it like it is, at the risk of giving offense which I hate to do. 
So my apologies.

Here's an example of one of my tanks in which I have continuously used Purigen 24/7 for a few years. It's as squeaky clean as I can get it - all due to Purigen, filter floss, pre-filters, and a regular routine of large WC's and tank cleansing.
I've set up tanks with a lot more plantings than that, and Purigen has never negatively affected the plants getting their needed nutritional elements. I hope you folks believe that, cause it's a fact.


you


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

discuspaul and NeonFlux, thank you both! I really appreciate it! I'm going to pick up some filter floss and purigen this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2015)

I second the purigen for the planted tank. I keep Central American Cichlids and Apistogrammas in planted tanks and use purigen and I can't say I have seen any negative effects on plant growth or reproduction. All it does is make the tank water healthier IMO. It removes ammonia, which is good. (Plants don't like ammonia) It also scrubs nitrites and nitrates, but the plants and the BB are eating those too, so the total amounts in the water actually become lower faster (i.e. healthier water). Then in the planted tank we can add back in our nutrients and ferts or co2 safely or in a more precise/controlled environment. 7


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I second the purigen for the planted tank. I keep Central American Cichlids and Apistogrammas in planted tanks and use purigen and I can't say I have seen any negative effects on plant growth or reproduction. All it does is make the tank water healthier IMO. It removes ammonia, which is good. (Plants don't like ammonia) It also scrubs nitrites and nitrates, but the plants and the BB are eating those too, so the total amounts in the water actually become lower faster (i.e. healthier water). Then in the planted tank we can add back in our nutrients and ferts or co2 safely or in a more precise/controlled environment. 7


Well said.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I second the purigen for the planted tank. I keep Central American Cichlids and Apistogrammas in planted tanks and use purigen and I can't say I have seen any negative effects on plant growth or reproduction. All it does is make the tank water healthier IMO. It removes ammonia, which is good. (*Plants don't like ammonia*) It also scrubs nitrites and nitrates, but the plants and the BB are eating those too, so the total amounts in the water actually become lower faster (i.e. healthier water). Then in the planted tank we can add back in our nutrients and ferts or co2 safely or in a more precise/controlled environment. 7


Aquatic plants love to uptake ammonia:

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Plants_and_Biological_Filtration

I don't know anything about Purigen though.


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

Purigen does not remove ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, or any other fertilizers. What it does is bind fish waste that would turn IN to ammonia, nitrite, nitrate etc. In a planted tank that is being fertilized with the raw ingredients like NPK, Purigen will not touch those things. It will not have a direct impact on the level of ammonia etc. It will bind up the waste and allow the biofilter to catch up without being overwhelmed by fish waste.

I love it in my planted tanks. It make my water sparkle.

Ben


----------

